
Searching a position in the video game industry - mnivoliez
Hello, I am a student at Gamagora, a video game school in Lyon. In order to graduate with a M2, I am looking for a first job or an internship in video game development (gameplay or engine).<p>I got experience with C++, C#, JavaScript and Rust (another system language).<p>I have worked on several projects such as Crazy Orbit (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lnkd.in&#x2F;gPQtaxH) for the Global Game Jam 2018, or Koda Kiyomori&#x27;s Guardian in the scope of the eend of year project at Gamagora.<p>I am also working on a 3D game engine written in Rust (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lnkd.in&#x2F;gp_c2wK).<p>I am open to any proposition, so feel free to contact me if you are interested.<p>Here is my email: pro@mathieu-nivoliez.com<p>Best, Mathieu NIVOLEZ
======
mnivoliez
Here is my resume: [https://www.mathieu-
nivoliez.com/documents/resume.pdf](https://www.mathieu-
nivoliez.com/documents/resume.pdf)

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
Where are you interested in working (location)?

~~~
mnivoliez
Mostly northen country (Swenden, Norway, Canada), but I am open to any
possibilities. Remote is also an option for me.

